# Micros offshore



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

oh man this is gonna be a great read!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No contest...classic Whaler Sport 13...


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

someone's warranty is going to get voided hahahaha


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

I've taken my Hobie Power Skiff out farther than a -16ft. craft should be allowed...... and will do it again and again!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I regularly run my 14 LaSarge Tunnel Jon 8 miles across Lake Borgne from Bay St Louis to the Biloxi Marsh. It gets a little scary in 3' seas. But once I get over there I can get to all the spots the bigger boats cant. On Plane ~2" (soft bottom) with the 7 1/2" tunnel. 

http://fiber-plastics.com/tunnelboats.html


----------



## jschilli (Jun 30, 2012)

Had my Power Skiff 3 miles off shore yesterday only 1-3' seas


----------



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

I would put my trust on a Whaler 13. I have a friend [very insane] that has done the Miami Florida to Bimini Bahamas in a 17 Whaler!


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Well before in my single days I would push the boundaries of what i could do but now with a wife and brand newborn daughter no pelagic fish is worth my life. If i wanted some grouper, mahi, wahoo and tuna is rather just go buy some or just go out on head boat.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Time for a bring-back, reviving an old thread... [smiley=moon.gif]

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1220494929


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^ always a good read


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

I run my Carolina skiff jv17 offshore from time to time never that far out though 9 miles is the furthest I've been out. If the seas get rough it sucks. This time of year is the best time to try and get out


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I would put my trust on a Whaler 13. I have a friend [very insane] that has done the Miami Florida to Bimini Bahamas in a 17 Whaler!


I would be one of those insane people cause I have done it!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^ been done in an airboat, jetski, 13 whaler (not by me)
I used to work with a bahamian who came here illegally. He came over in a 12 ft dinghy with a 25 horse..


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

> I regularly run my 14 LaSarge Tunnel Jon 8 miles across Lake Borgne from Bay St Louis to the Biloxi Marsh.  It gets a little scary in 3' seas.  But once I get over there I can get to all the spots the bigger boats cant.  On Plane  ~2" (soft bottom) with the 7 1/2" tunnel.
> 
> http://fiber-plastics.com/tunnelboats.html


Got to look at one of these up close about a week ago and was very impressed. Dont think I've ever seen a better boat for AL, MS, LA marsh.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

20 miles in cut runners 12 foot delhi them sport fish boats were looking at us like were VERY lost. cruising by them with the JL's cranked


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I just got back from a weeks vacation on lake Sinclair in middle GA. Wed a terrible thunderstorm hit suddenly between me and the dock.
These are the worst conditions I have run my boat in, approx 30 mph constant wind with gusts to about 45, pitch black less than 50 ft visibility, 2'-3' very confused seas, and biblical rain fall. That was after having to turn around and find a covered dock to seek shelter for almost 2 hours. I drove my boat under a boat that was on a lift and while tying up I was electrocuted when the boat house was struck by lighting. Luckily when I fell down after being temporarily immobilized I did not fall in the water. Sorry no pics was trying to stay alive.

I regularly fish the gulf in less than ideal conditions and go about 18 miles from Keaton Beach. The SFMA reefs are really only about 12 miles from land. I have a '83 15 ft Sea Squirt, in real 2'-3' you get wet, but is the boat in real danger of sinking most likely not. Once on the reef and off plane it does not feel dangerous. 

You have to be smart and pay attention, the difference the type of boat you are running is less important than knowing how to operate the boat you are in. Keep the bow in to the waves, never get beam or stern to. Never, ever mess with thunderstorms.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> You have to be smart and pay attention, the difference the type of boat you are running is less important than knowing how to operate the boat you are in. Keep the bow in to the waves, never get beam or stern to. Never, ever mess with thunderstorms.


This^

ive learned that most any boat can physically handle more than the human operator can pysically or mentally handle or desire to push it


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Been 4-5 miles out in my 15hpx out of port canaveral and sebastian inlet. I ran that boat up and down the beaches fishing for tarpon and kingfish.

Also been in my buddy's 17ft key west 30miles out of the port. In hindsight that wasn't the best idea.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Was on a charter swordfish day trip deep dropping off Marathon in 1700 feet of water. A 14 foot aluminum jonboat came screaming by doing that thump-thump-thump and disappeared across the horizon. I was all turned around so I don't know where he was coming from or where he was going, but it seemed like business as usual so far as he was concerned.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

~20 miles off fort Pierce has been the fartherst ive gone. Gheenoe LT25 with a 10 gallon tank and a 40 horse two smoke.

but during the summer if the seas are calm i wont think twice to go out 10 miles east for a kingfish or cobe. and 10 miles north or south cruising the beach for the same plus tarpon or lobster.


----------



## BigSkyDave (Oct 18, 2011)

Some years ago some scientist in England did wave tank tests and found waves 1/4 the length of a boat would sink it.

Of course there's lots of difference in boat design and operator skill. 

Still it's something to keep in mind when your motor quits and the waves are breaking.

My personal scariest was in Lake Michigan in a 14 Gamefisher tri hull with waves higher than our heads breaking from windward, a rocky bank to leeward, and maybe enough gas to make it into the breakwater. Luckily my passenger was a former Navy chaplin. He was gripping the gunnels with white nuckles. I didn't mention the gas situation. 

I never told my wife. But told his and she told mine. Never tell your wife about the close ones!


----------



## asrrussell (Mar 14, 2012)

A group us us crossed Ft. Lauderdale to Bimini in small boats last year begining of August and have talked about doing it again this year. 16 Maverick, 16 redfish boat, 17 ugly boat, and a 20 fooot mako. We left as a group and arrived as a group and were prepared with sat phones and epirbs. Always were within close proximity of each other. As for alone, just up and down the beaches for tarpon.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^ i'll be sending you a pm


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

My classic 15' Whaler likes to run the beach, and beyond.


----------

